# Nameserver ein Muss (Noob-Alarm)?



## Been Told (5. Nov. 2008)

Hallo allerseits. 
Wie gesagt - Noob Alarm.

Ich habe mir ISPconfig unter diversen Distros mehrfach erfolgreich installiert (bin dann bei Debian kleben geblieben und bleibe dabei).

Stop, erstmal die Daten:
Mein Anbieter ist Hetzner und ich habe Debian Etch als OS und nutze ISPconfig 2er in der aktuellen stabilen Version.
Ich habe 3 tlds. domain1.tld wurde direkt bei Hetzner registriert und läuft auf den Hetzner NS1 und NS2.
domain2.tld ist bei einem anderen Anbieter registriert und läuft ebenfalls auf die beiden Hetzner NS.
domain3.tld ebenso.

Wenn ich eine der 3 Domains im Browser eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass es sich um eine Shared IP handelt.

Da ich in Sachen DNS noch noobiger bin als in Sachen Linux, habe ich eine dumme Frage dazu. Vor allem im Bezug auf ISPconfig.

Sollte (oder muss) ich eigene NS (mit ISPconfig) betreiben, um mehrere Websites mit ISPconfig ordentlich verwalten zu können? Ich denke das "muss" wird verneint werden, daher eher die Konzentration auf "sollte". 

Ich habe mir die beiden Howtoforge Tuts angeschaut, in denen ein NS eingerichtet wird. In beiden Fällen richtet man nur den NS1 bei sich selbst ein. Den zweiten NS lääst man bei einem anderen Anbieter (in den Fällen Schlund und GoDaddy). Aber daraus ist mir nicht ersichtlich, ob ich selber einen NS einrichten muss oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, was für Einstellungen muss ich dann beachten in ISPconfig, um diesen SharedIP Fehler nicht bekomme?
Ich habe auch mal eine Test-Email an einen Account einer der Domains geschickt (nicht domain1, die direkt bei Hetzner registriert ist). Zurück kam das mit der Meldung die Domain sei "unroutable".

Wenn ich zu wenig oder falsche Infos angegeben habe, bitte sagt bescheid. Und danke im Voraus an alle, die sich das durchlesen und auch noch antworten.


----------



## Been Told (5. Nov. 2008)

Mails kommen jetzt an und SharedIP Message ist auch verschwunden.
Ich bin mir noch nicht 100%-ig sicher, wie ich das angestellt habe, aber freue mich erstmal. Und versuche, nachzuvollziehen, woran's liegt.


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2008)

Die Domain muss im DNS auf den Server verweisen, wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann erhältst Du die von Dir oben beschriebenen Fehler.


----------



## Been Told (6. Nov. 2008)

Ich glaube, dann weiß ich, was geholfen hat. Ich habe bei Hetzner (deren NS nutze ich ja) vorher mal einen eigenen NS eingetragen, den ich mit einem Tutorial angelegt und wieder verworfen habe. Ich hatte einfach nur vergessen, den Eintrag wieder auf den normalen Stand umzuändern, bei dem Hetzner den Primären und Sekundären NS stellt und sie auf meinen Server weitergibt (wenn ich das richtig verstehe).
Jetzt läufts und ich bin happy.


----------

